
Peeking under the hood of redesigned Gmail - s16h
https://medium.com/@boriscoder/peeking-under-the-hood-of-redesigned-gmail-dd84b532e0f5
======
__float
It's surprising to me that Gmail doesn't take more advantage of code splitting
and lazy bundle loading -- I wonder if it's common practice among "modern" JS
apps (i.e. the Angular-using ones like Cloud Console), but difficult to do
with GWT.

------
gjvc
This article barely mentions GWT. Is Gmail still officially a GWT app?
Wappalyzer seems to think so, if not GWT by name, it identifies the
programming language as Java.

------
krenzo
What was the goal of the redesign? Did anything positive come from it?

~~~
FBISurveillance
Someone's promotion.

